# My First ABT's



## yellowtin (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW!!!  A little hot for me, but my Dad loved them!  I loved the taste, but I am not used to the heat.
I made a holder out of one of those disposable pie tins, and it worked pretty good. 
I stuffed them with leftover brisket and chedder cheese, with bacon over the top.
I didn't take a picture of the finished product, my Dad had some woofed down before I had a chance!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 26, 2007)

The holder seemed to work out pretty well.


----------



## jts70 (Oct 26, 2007)

Got to love the ole ATB!!


----------



## wilson (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice ABT Holder!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on a great smoke! You can also split them, stuff them and wrap a half slice of bacon around them...either way, my signature says it all


----------



## ron50 (Oct 26, 2007)

They may be your first but they won't be your last! If jalapeno are too hot for you there are milder peppers you can substitute, like mini bell peppers and banana peppers. Richoso will be along to tell you more, he is one of our pepper afficienados.


----------



## yellowtin (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never eaten banana peppers, are they hot?


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 26, 2007)

You're going to need a bigger pie pan!!!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy, ABT'S


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 26, 2007)

Clever rack, you're hooked now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Be sure to get all the seed's and rib's out, that will cool it down!!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 26, 2007)

I like to split them lengthwise ... easier to seed, easier to stuff and I like to wrap a whole slice of bacon in an overlapping spiral around the whole turd. Then I just lay them on the rack, usually 2 dozen or more.
I've made them several ways and I like this way the best.

My .02 worth!


----------



## mj-air23 (Oct 26, 2007)

Gotta love those ABT's! I also slice the pepper down the middle, stuff, and wrap a half a slice of bacon around them...Can you say yummmmmmy!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 26, 2007)

Banana peppers are sweet, no heat at all. They look like yellow jalapeÃ±os, maybe longer and thinner.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 27, 2007)

I can get a similar looking chilli, the Hungarian yellow ... looks like a banana pepper but has some heat, also excellent flavor.

Incidently, how do you put the accent over the n in Jalapeno? Looks cool!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice holder! Those look delicious!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Your creativity is expanding your horizons. I'm looking forward to your future Q Views, should be interesting.


----------

